# Our Yard Makeover, Part 4



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

We are off and running on part four. We bought a playhouse from Sam's Club, and the time has come to put it up. No, I didn't build one. Sometimes you have to pick your battles. This was not one of them! :surprise::grin:

First things first. Since the playhouse doesn't come with a floor, I need to build one.

Let's see...about this wide and this long. OK, a 10 foot and an 8 foot treated 2x4 and some composite deck boards. 

Ready, set, go! :smile:

Note: Today was a rainy day so it was a good time to work in the shop building the frame. Check out the pics. I had two helpers holding the boards while I screwed them together. :surprise:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I like the helpers you have there, Mike. They are steady workers that don't wiggle around much. Lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's a great setup Mike . Something I will incorporate after you know what .(not going to say it lol )


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Btw I love the idea of a play house . When I was a kid I commandeered my dads tool shed. When your a kid it's important to have your own private domain , at least in my case it was. 
Would have liked to have seen what you what have come up with though , had you built one yourself


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike, do you suppose Rick was referring to the I word?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*That'd Be My Guess...*



Shop guy said:


> Mike, do you suppose Rick was referring to *the I word?*


Ibuprofen? >


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Dan, I was thinking that itchy stuff you put in the walls to make your shop more comfortable in the summer and winter. I believe it is called INSULATION.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Mike, I'm with Shop Guy Richard, I like your helpers too. Pretty clever.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Yup those helpers look very much like the extra hands that I wish I had on some jobs.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MT Stringer

Good approach, particularly with the helpers.

Interested in the "treated wood". Based on its color it appears to be the "yellow wood" that Tom talked about for turtles. Comments?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The treated wood is yellow pine. I bought it at Lowe's.
Shop Top Choice Pressure Treated Southern Yellow Pine Lumber (Common: 2-in x 4-in x 8-ft; Actual: 1.5-in x 3.5-in x 8-ft) at Lowes.com


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice. The concrete pads might settle a bit when the playhouse is set up.

FWIW, spent three days Memorial Day weekend building a log doghouse for my son's Lab. Made from landscaping timbers. Split, cut, fit, run in the deck screws. Had front porch so Hogan would be outside in bad weather, door offset for wind protection, chimney with removable cap for ventilation. Plus the thing weighed a ton! We moved it when he got married. 
The things we do for our kids and now the grandkids.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, John; when my kid _was_ a kid, I built her a fort over a sandbox, out of pt 4x4s and 2x's. Bolted and screwed together for the most part.
When she'd long outgrown playing in it, I sold it...as is where is; bring your own tools.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; your clamping system never fails to impress me. You know that some manufacturer is going to steal it, right?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Mike; your clamping system never fails to impress me. You know that some manufacturer is going to steal it, right?


Thanks. I did see it first on the internet somewhere else. But boy howdy, those things work great. Maybe not exactly like the old timers might use them, but they work great just the same. You can never have too many clamps or helpers! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> The treated wood is yellow pine. I bought it at Lowe's.
> Shop Top Choice Pressure Treated Southern Yellow Pine Lumber (Common: 2-in x 4-in x 8-ft; Actual: 1.5-in x 3.5-in x 8-ft) at Lowes.com


Thanks Mike. Near as i can tell it's not available here in the NW.


----------



## chuckycheese (May 4, 2016)

MT Stringer said:


> DaninVan said:
> 
> 
> > Mike; your clamping system never fails to impress me. You know that some manufacturer is going to steal it, right?
> ...


I agree with stringer, it seems that you can never have enough clamps.. boy, I need to start investing. Lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Not only does she install cabinets, and build fences, she also builds decks and houses! :smile:

We built a couple of tables using two electrical wire spools we got from Pat's nephew, and some boards I found in my mom's garage. Free wood! :grin: The boards came from a church demo when it was remodeled. After some careful measuring, we were able to cut two 32 inch round table tops out of the four boards. They are screwed to the spool with 3 inch deck screws. I used the ROS to slightly rough up the finish here and there and round over the edges. Then I sprayed a liberal amount of Thompson's water sealer to help protect the finish! > The end results is two usable tables that look like they were built that way in the first place.

The little playhouse turned out nice. The grandkids are going to love it. We are having a family get together this weekend. Good times ahead for sure.

I think we are just about through with the makeover. Yeah, right. :surprise::grin:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mike, I like that second picture. Is she praying that help will show up, or counting her blessings that the "help" isn't getting in the way?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Mike, I like that second picture. Is she praying that help will show up, or counting her blessings that the "help" isn't getting in the way?


Yep. I think she was mounting the door.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks great Mike . The grandchildren should love that


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Party Time!*

Yesterday was the day to break in the new digs! It turned out to be a great day. My mom, Pat's mom, our kids, and their kids. 8 grandkids total.

Everything turned out great. The playhouse was a hit:smile: The new pit worked as advertised, and nothing got burned!

We are very happy with the outcome and look forward to many more gatherings.

Note: The little guy had a hard time getting the cap off the water bottle so he had to apply some "English" to it! :grin:


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice family.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great get together, mike. Nice to have the family together. Food looks scrumptious too. Are those chicken breasts W/ bacon?

See a duplicate folding picnic table/bench too.

Nice pictures.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Great get together, mike. Nice to have the family together. Food looks scrumptious too. Are those chicken breasts W/ bacon?
> 
> See a duplicate folding picnic table/bench too.
> 
> ...


Yes sir. That is the first bench. The second one built was donated to the benefit.

Boneless skinless chicken breasts marinated with Grill Mates Garlic and Herb stuffed with jalapeno slices and Monterrey Jack cheese, then wrapped in bacon! :grin::grin::grin: Pretty tasty, I might add. :|


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so when are you going to redo the rest of the fence...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> so when are you going to redo the rest of the fence...


Pretty well broke right now! :frown: 

Might have to have a BBQ gathering - BYOT! > (Bring your own tools)

Definitely need to rebuild the two 5 foot gates. UGH! That was not my work.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent way to inaugurate the project. I like that chicken recipe. You invention Mike?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Excellent way to inaugurate the project. I like that chicken recipe. You invention Mike?


Not mine. It has been around for a long time. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Not mine. It has been around for a long time. Pretty good stuff.


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike your doing it again , your making me crazy hungry! Looks like the kids are loving there new play house . Nice job on the yard , it really came together


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Mike your doing it again , your making me crazy hungry! Looks like the kids are loving there new play house . Nice job on the yard , it really came together


Thank you sir.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thank you sir.


Well thank you for sharing . You sure have a nice family there


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

One thing about Mike, when he starts something he stays with it til it's done. Don't know whether to admire him or feel bad for his drive. You're not supposed to be that ambitious in retirement. lol

Must be the finishing department pushing him.

HJ

Good project, Mike!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> One thing about Mike, when he starts something he stays with it til it's done.


I've noticed that to John , Mike gets an idea and it's conquered . Wish I had that , as I'd be a millionaire right now. 
Well , and my garage would be ______ed by now


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, but believe me, I am layin' low this week.I do have a couple of projects coming up but not today, or tomorrow.

Gotta check the calendar. Looks to be busy later this week. Our nephew's fiance is graduating from a nursing school on Thursday so we will be there. My fishing buddies daughter's softball team has advanced to the next round of playoffs in the state tournament so I will be there Friday evening. In the last two games she has pitched a five inning no hitter, and hit a home run. In the last game she pitched a no hitter and hit two home runs. And just a junior in high school. We have been following her since she was about 10 years old.

And a crawfish boil on Saturday. :surprise:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> I've noticed that to John , Mike gets an idea and it's conquered . Wish I had that , as I'd be a millionaire right now.
> Well , and my garage would be ______ed by now


Rick, Rick, Rick - you're just asking for it aren't you. So I'll be the first:

INSULATE


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks, but believe me, I am layin' low this week.I do have a couple of projects coming up but not today, or tomorrow.
> 
> Gotta check the calendar. Looks to be busy later this week. Our nephew's fiance is graduating from a nursing school on Thursday so we will be there. My fishing buddies daughter's softball team has advanced to the next round of playoffs in the state tournament so I will be there Friday evening. In the last two games she has pitched a five inning no hitter, and hit a home run. In the last game she pitched a no hitter and hit two home runs. And just a junior in high school. We have been following her since she was about 10 years old.
> 
> And a crawfish boil on Saturday. :surprise:


Mike, you need to go back to work so you can get some time off.

Nice job on the patio


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> And a crawfish boil on Saturday. :surprise:


Where do you buy crawfish in Texas?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

boogalee said:


> Where do you buy crawfish in Texas?


Lots of places around here (Houston/Galveston area).
https://www.facebook.com/boydsonestop/

However, there are crawfish festivals almost every weekend going on right now. :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------

